# Say you had a big block of cream cheese..



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

I have an opportunity to get a few 5 lb blocks of cream cheese cheap. Any thoughts on how to keep this for as long as possible (so I can use it before it goes off)?


----------



## Honduras Trish (Nov 30, 2007)

You can freeze cream cheese. The texture is a bit off after freezing and thawing (in my opinion), but it's still great for baking, using in sauces, and stuff like that. 

I saw a blog post recently about canning cream cheese. I'm not saying anything at all about the safety of the process (because I don't know), but here's the link: http://paratusfamilia.blogspot.com/2010/11/canning-cream-cheese.html

Enjoy your cheese!


----------



## Lucy (May 15, 2006)

There is no safe recommended method for canning any dairy or cheese at home. If you do so, it is at your own risk. If it was safe, then a pressure canner would have to be used. Cheese is low acid, and would not be safe in a BWB canner for sure ... 
Please, just store some in the fridge and what you don't think you can use before it molds, then freeze it. 
I buy the 5 lb. blocks and find wrapped well in plastic wrap keeps it for quite a while.


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

Really Ladies (said in a very Brooklyn accent) bring that block over here and I'll make cheese cake. Then we can all cut a slice and try each other's canned toppings.

K, whoose mak'ng da coffee ?


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I freeze cream cheese.because it is easier to make cheese balls and cheese cakes when it "mushes" up on thawing. I would definitely get those big blocks! We go through a lot of cream cheese here.

You can make a fruit dip out of cream cheese/pineapple juice/marshmallow cream. Now, that I might try canning in small containers. But I would assume it would darken and not look as pretty.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Pelenaka said:


> Really Ladies (said in a very Brooklyn accent) bring that block over here and I'll make cheese cake. Then we can all cut a slice and try each other's canned toppings.
> 
> K, whoose mak'ng da coffee ?
> 
> ...


I'll bring the stuffed mushrooms and crackers with crab spread-uncanned of course.


----------



## Just Cliff (Nov 27, 2008)

So. It's a ladies only thing?? Dang I guess i'll keep all my blueberry topping at home


----------



## Packedready (Mar 29, 2011)

I would make cheese cake and freeze them.


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

Maybe we use more cream cheese than most, but I'd just put it in the fridge. Cream Cheese keeps for quite some time.

ETA: I just noticed you said a _few_ 5 lb blocks. We could use 5 lbs up before it went bad, but not 15 lbs. I'd keep 5 lbs in the fridge and make the rest into crab ragoons which can be frozen, cheese cake to freeze, freeze some more for use in dip and sauce recipes, make some into pastry filling and freeze whole pastries, etc.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Packedready beet me to it. That was my exact answer!

Seriously, make things with it and freeze them!


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

Cliff, you can come with me  (bring the blueberries LOL)
I brought it home today, I got four blocks. I think Im going to make some cheesecake for Easter dessert, and worry about it after 
I didnt know you could freeze it...


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

It's never here long enough to worry about it. I've heard that cheese cake freezes. I don't know from experience because it never lasts long enough here to worry about it.

A recipe that is so delicious you won't believe it. I got this recipe from my Aunt Barbara.

Mash some cream cheese with some sliced green onions and layer it in a casserole made with noodles and meat spaghetti sauce. She just called it Hamburger Noodle Bake.


----------



## Ryan NC (Jan 29, 2009)

The real question is where do you get 5lb blocks of cream cheese CHEAP? Is there a source I'm missing here or is it a one time luck into type thing?


----------



## Lucy (May 15, 2006)

Here I get it cheap at Cash n Carry. It is a restaurant supply place.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

at a local restaurant supply....5.99 for 5 lbs. Thats dirt cheap for here, cr cheese on sale for 8 oz is 1.50...I am going to try using it to make alfredo sauce this Friday.


----------



## Waiting Falcon (Nov 25, 2010)

As long as it doesn't get air it will keep . I bought by the case-8oz. pkgs- and it went away without loss. sigh been longing for some I have some apricot topping just begging for cream cheese............ But we used to buy either cream cheese or nuechatel(sp?) in 5-6 lb blocks would cut of what we needed and freeze the rest


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

Just Cliff said:


> So. It's a ladies only thing?? Dang I guess i'll keep all my blueberry topping at home


No, your invited too but if you brought say chocolate well lets just say what happens here in teh hood will stay in the hood 

As to scoring five pound blocks of creamed cheese that's sure to start rumors here someone kanoodling with ... never mind it's a good thing that I can't get my hands on those blocks my hips couldn't take it.


~~ pelenaka ~~
http://thirtyfivebyninety.blogspot.com/


----------



## rt80valleygirl (Apr 19, 2011)

Thank you for your answers I didn't even have to ask the question. My daughter just called and asked me whether or not you could freeze cream cheese.


----------



## mommathea (May 27, 2009)

I bought a ton of cream cheese back around Christmas when it was on sale. I just finished the last block of it last week, and it was good. You would never know it was bought 4 months ago. i just kept it in the fridge.


----------



## laughaha (Mar 4, 2008)

Oh please please PLEASE tell me where you're getting it that cheap!!!!! Gonna be going to see my bro again soon so will be in your (very general) area and we use ALOT of cream cheese for cheesecakes, leek dips, etc.


----------

